# Daytona Grey Launch Editions Spec request



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

Does anyone have the full build list for the Daytona Grey launch edition cars? Are they all similarly specced?


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

I reached out to a dealer down in Oregon and got these specs (no dealer in WA even know about these, but then again there are no good Audi dealers in WA which is strange considering the number of Audis on the road here). They are not that fully equipped and pretty basic P+ models:

Black/Red seats
MMI Navigation pack
Driver assistance package

No other options are offered, but the deal is being able to get the Daytona Grey colour (marked Audi exclusive), without paying the $3900.


----------



## der Scherzkeks (Apr 17, 2006)

Don't forget 19's, magnetic ride, and red brake calipers. My dealer told me the paint and calipers are exclusive to the package in year 1.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

I know my dealership has 1 of these coming in and it is not yet spoken for. If anyone is interested I can be happy to help with the purchase
Brian M. at Audi North Scottsdale.
When the original A3 came out in 2005 i sold 6 of them in the first year to fellow Fourtitude members and only 1 of those was in Arizona. I like to help people out.


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

der Scherzkeks said:


> Don't forget 19's, magnetic ride, and red brake calipers. My dealer told me the paint and calipers are exclusive to the package in year 1.


Are these confirmed on the launch units? Because the dealer told me the 19" AMR package is not in these launch cars. The brake calipers may indeed be red though.


----------



## DesertTTRS (Dec 17, 2011)

*S3 Daytona package*

Have 2 available and can send copy of MSRP to anyone interested .Cars are at port


----------



## DKo5 (Aug 10, 2014)

This is the spec sheet I've received from two different dealerships that have some coming in:

2015 
Model:
8VS51L	S3 SEDAN 2.0T QUATTRO S TRONIC	$41,100 
Exterior Color:
6Y6Y	DAYTONA GRAY PEARL EFFECT	$NA
Interior Color:
FA	BLACK/MAGMA RED	$0 
Options:
3CN	CARGO NET	$150 
3GH	GROCERY HOOKS	$75 
6W3	FRONT LICENSE PLATE - HOLDER	$0 
AMI	IPOD CABLE FOR AUDI MUSIC INTERFACE - NO CHARGE	$NA
ATT	AUDI CONNECT - ATT	$NA
PC2	BRAKES - SEE ORDER GUIDE FOR DETAILS	$NA
PCU	DRIVER ASSISTANCE PACKAGE	$1,400 
PNK	AUDI MMI NAVIGATION PLUS	$2,600 
PPT	WHEEL & TIRE PACKAGE - SEE ORDER GUIDE FOR DETAILS	$1,500 
PX2	LED HEADLIGHTS	$1,050 
DESTINATION CHARGE	$895


----------



## Wiley337 (May 1, 2002)

DKo5 said:


> This is the spec sheet I've received from two different dealerships that have some coming in:
> 
> 2015
> Model:
> ...


Also to clarify there is unique "Daytona 1 Package" which includes the magride (summer tires, 5 spoke wheels), red brake calipers, black magma red interior, and LED lights headlights.

It is tempting to get one of these, however it is missing three things that I want: Advanced Tech Package (adaptive cruise /w stop and go), Sepang Blue, and rear side airbags.

MSRP inclusive of $895 destination is $49,720.


----------



## EWJimage (Feb 28, 2002)

I put down a deposit today for one in Wilsonville, OR. I am concerned that it does not come with the Bang & Olufsen Sound System, but I suppose it might be worth it for the color combination. If nothing else, maybe I can upgrade the sound system at a later date. I am not 100% certain that I will be pulling the trigger, but will get all my financial stuff figured out this week. The one at Sunset is still up for grabs. 

For those who are still looking for details on these cars, here is the full option list:


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

EWJimage said:


> I put down a deposit today for one in Wilsonville, OR. I am concerned that it does not come with the Bang & Olufsen Sound System, but I suppose it might be worth it for the color combination. If nothing else, maybe I can upgrade the sound system at a later date. I am not 100% certain that I will be pulling the trigger, but will get all my financial stuff figured out this week. The one at Sunset is still up for grabs.


Thanks for the info. Wilsonville was the dealership I e-mailed inquiring this info and they are the ones telling me it doesn't have the full LED nor 19" wheels option. The price quoted is $3500 less though, so it looks like even within the same dealership, their agents don't have the same information. Are they only getting one?


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Any photos of the exterior and interior? I'm curious how the combination looks.


----------



## EWJimage (Feb 28, 2002)

For what it's worth, the image I posted was sent to me from Sunset Audi, but I ended up putting a deposit down with Wilsonville Audi. I didn't see a spec sheet, but he read it off to me and it sounded identical. The MSRP was also identical. The guy at Sunset said they have another launch car coming that's black on black. I didn't ask for any details on it, but maybe that one is less expensive?

No photos yet. All of the cars are still at port in Houston.


----------



## H8rade (Feb 5, 2006)

It appears to me that Daytona launch package= $1050 lighting package, $1500 for the performance package and $950 for special paint. I love the color combo. Is $950 worth the price for the color? 



EWJimage said:


> I put down a deposit today for one in Wilsonville, OR. I am concerned that it does not come with the Bang & Olufsen Sound System, but I suppose it might be worth it for the color combination. If nothing else, maybe I can upgrade the sound system at a later date. I am not 100% certain that I will be pulling the trigger, but will get all my financial stuff figured out this week. The one at Sunset is still up for grabs.
> 
> For those who are still looking for details on these cars, here is the full option list:


----------



## spa2k (Aug 12, 2005)

If you love the look, buy it. Life's too short to overanalyze everything and wish you had done something.

If you're worried about resale value, don't buy it. Launch editions and special colors rarely show up in used-car price guides, although ultimately they may make a difference to a true Audi Enthusiast.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

H8rade said:


> It appears to me that Daytona launch package= $1050 lighting package, $1500 for the performance package and *$950 for special paint*. I love the color combo. Is $950 worth the price for the color?


$950 represents a 76% discount on what you'd pay for Daytona Grey paint on a MY15 order in the US were you to spec it on your own. Do with that what you will... :thumbup:


----------



## EWJimage (Feb 28, 2002)

*It's here!*

Not to revive an old thread, but I picked the car up today!

Pics here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...AKA-Welcome-Home-S3!)&p=86283322#post86283322


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

I wonder if there is a 'Grocery Hooks' delete option?


----------

